# Law enforcement blogs



## the42cop (Aug 15, 2016)

Hey everyone! I'm trying to locate other law enforcement bloggers out there. Several of us have created a Facebook page to share our posts on and we're trying to get as many law enforcement, Corrections or dispatch blogs as possible in one place. So far we have: Jack Catchem, Just the facts Ma'am, You wanna be a cop, Donut County Cop, Rory Miller, Wim Demeere, Dispatch Monkey and a few others I can't remember. 

I'm hoping to create a one stop shop for us LE bloggers out there and was hoping you guys could steer me towards any others I haven't heard of to at least add a link to their site, so people who are looking for LE content can navigate their way to their page. Thanks and stay safe out there! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Since I don't have Facebook, mods is this legit??


----------



## Chitownlost (Jun 24, 2016)

My favorite blog is Second City Cop (hosted at blogspot.com). 

It's a very inside and honest take on the city of Chicago. 

Don't bother contacting them. They are ghosts trying to protect themselves from the department.


----------

